# Canada to Darwin or Alice Springs (job offer)



## canadian_traveller (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi!
I'm considering a 2yr social work job in either Darwin or Alice Springs with the NT Government. Katherine NT is offered but not sure of there. Anyways, it is a 2yr social work job offering about 65-80k (final offer not yet made) including offer of permanent residency, flights, vacation, relocation & shipping covered, 1-month car covered (one provided for work), 3-months rent covered. 

From all my research, rent is so high and fresh foods expensive. I'm in a large Canadian city so I'm used to city life and although it's expensive, I'm holding my own. I have an idea with the hight rents I've found that's why they're offering 3-month rent coverage.

For a single person, is this enough salary to live reasonably well in either location? Additional information -I'm single, middle-aged, black social worker. What is life like in these areas too?

Any and all information, insights, and opinions are greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time!!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

How it will be like is difficult to answer as both of them are rather isolated cities. However you might be seeking such a pace and isolation. I think Darwin is quite tropical as well so you'll be encountering a significant climate change.

I think in either place you can live reasonably, but happy is very difficult thing to answer. Also what is your intent after the 2 yrs? Will you be able to leverage the experience into something beneficial to you? If you are seeking PR in Australia that alone is worth alot these days and you could certainly go to the other capitals after your 2 yrs.



canadian_traveller said:


> Hi!
> I'm considering a 2yr social work job in either Darwin or Alice Springs with the NT Government. Katherine NT is offered but not sure of there. Anyways, it is a 2yr social work job offering about 65-80k (final offer not yet made) including offer of permanent residency, flights, vacation, relocation & shipping covered, 1-month car covered (one provided for work), 3-months rent covered.
> 
> From all my research, rent is so high and fresh foods expensive. I'm in a large Canadian city so I'm used to city life and although it's expensive, I'm holding my own. I have an idea with the hight rents I've found that's why they're offering 3-month rent coverage.
> ...


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*social work in Northern Territory*

Canadian Traveler, I am also interviewing for the same social work positions as you, and would love to compare notes with you. You can send me an email at [email removed]. (still can't post links or addys until I am no longer considered a newbie)

Thanks!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Darwin is a cool city. Small but plenty to do it's actually rather unique similar to Cairns. Australia is expensive but you are rewarded with high salaries it's all relative.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dreama said:


> Canadian Traveler, I am also interviewing for the same social work positions as you, and would love to compare notes with you. You can send me an email at [email removed]. (still can't post links or addys until I am no longer considered a newbie)
> 
> Thanks!


I removed your email address partly for security and partly because notes can be compare here on the forum. The reason this forum works so well is that people share info openly and it helps so many other people. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean about "notes can be compare here"? 

Is there some way to contact members privately then? I couldn't find any possible way to message the poster, and would prefer not to have a long winded discussion on an open forum.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dreama said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about "notes can be compare here"?
> 
> Is there some way to contact members privately then? I couldn't find any possible way to message the poster, and would prefer not to have a long winded discussion on an open forum.


You mentioned that you wanted to compare notes so put in your email address. 

I'm asking that most of your discussion happens on the forums (even if it's long winded) since that may help some other members too. 

Hope that's clearer,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

dreama said:


> Is there some way to contact members privately then? I couldn't find any possible way to message the poster, and would prefer not to have a long winded discussion on an open forum.


Private messages can be sent and accepted after posters have done a certain number of posts.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, you meant notes can be compareD here. I was looking to chat with the poster about specifics of social work practice both here and there and feel they are not appropriate for a public forum. Sorry.


----------



## QueenBee (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there

I'm in Queensland, and just looked up rentals in Katherine, NT (which is the place you mentioned), and I found them all pretty reasonable. I spose it depends on what you're coming from. Just make sure it's got air conditioning!

I would assume that if you're doing social work in the Northern Territory, your main clients would be indigeneous people. So I would recommend doing some research on Aborigines and their history etc.

Everyone else in Aussie calls the NT the top end.


----------



## bobbi212 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dreama!
So sorry for not replying sooner. Haven't been on this site for a long time. I didn't go through with the interview as I decided to do my MSW (ends in April ...yahoo!!!). Then I might actually go to UK instead. It's always been a toss-up between the two -UK or Australia ...rain vs sun ...crocodiles vs beer ...lol!!!  

How was your interview? If you say you're now in Australia, I'll be so jealous!!! Anyways, last I heard from the recruitment agency, is that NT Government will still interview for workers who would go mid or late 2011? Chance of a lifetime but pay and benefits aren't that great. I've worked with Aboriginal community for past 5yrs so I wouldn't be going for experience. Might haggle with them for more benefits and incentives ...fingers crossed if I do!!!

Once again, sorry for not replying sooner. Keep in touch ...maybe we can explore UK as two wild and crazy Canucks!!! Ciao!!!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*Interview is this week*

My interview with Australia is on Thursday, so I am hoping to go! I have also worked with many Aboriginals here in Canada, part of the job. The money is just as good as I would make up north here, and I don't have to freeze my buns off during a 9 month winter anymore. If successful in the job, I hope to be leaving in May. The vacation time is better than I could ever get in Canada. I'm going for the adventure and the opportunity to work abroad, so the money isn't as important as it once was. While I have worked with local Aboriginals in Canada, I think it will be a whole new ballgame with indigenous Australians. We shall see! 

As for the UK, I have heard they are laying people off, and there is much less recruitment, whereas in Australia, the economy is apparently booming, hence all the new social work positions to apply for. 

Congrats on the MSW!



bobbi212 said:


> Hi Dreama!
> So sorry for not replying sooner. Haven't been on this site for a long time. I didn't go through with the interview as I decided to do my MSW (ends in April ...yahoo!!!). Then I might actually go to UK instead. It's always been a toss-up between the two -UK or Australia ...rain vs sun ...crocodiles vs beer ...lol!!!
> 
> How was your interview? If you say you're now in Australia, I'll be so jealous!!! Anyways, last I heard from the recruitment agency, is that NT Government will still interview for workers who would go mid or late 2011? Chance of a lifetime but pay and benefits aren't that great. I've worked with Aboriginal community for past 5yrs so I wouldn't be going for experience. Might haggle with them for more benefits and incentives ...fingers crossed if I do!!!
> ...


----------



## bobbi212 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Dreama!
Just wondering if your interview was successful. Are you head to Oz soon?...fingers crossed for you!!! After the freezing winter blast we've had this weekend, hot Australia sounds great!!! Yes salary is not that important. It's just I wouldn't want to be living paycheque to paycheque. Benefits were an issue. I did alot of research into cost of living ,food and such. For remote places, the rent seems crazy high. Even compared to here in T.O.!

As for the UK, I am aware. And unsure at the same time. I have personal reasons driving me to go there, I have some employment contacts regarding social work jobs and I will soon have my British passport so won't need a work visa or sponsorship. But definitely won't go without a secure job. Who knows where life takes us!!! 
Chat soon, Bobbi!!!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*Interview*

The interview went well, although it was shorter than I was expecting, and went very swiftly from one question to another. They had another candidate after me, and mentioned this during the interview, so that was likely why. With the drastic time differences, and a number of different countries and offices involved, they made errors in the schedule, and someone failed to confirm on who's time zone were the interview times based. They adjusted for the correct time of day but forgot the fact that Australia is a day ahead, so my interview that was scheduled for Thursday was on Australia time, so Wednesday for me. I was taken off guard, but then realized I was ready anyhow as I had spent weeks preparing for the interview, and felt good to go. We went through the interview and then discussed salary expectations, start dates, benefits, and any questions I had. So that's a good sign. 

I told them I'm ready to go for May 1st or earlier if the papers go through for the visa without issue. 

As for the rent, I compared it to living in the northern territories(Yukon, NWT and Nunavut) of Canada, which is pretty much what the Northern Territory is to Australia, and they are pretty much what I expected. The rent in the north is pretty high and people pay $300,000 just for a trailer. My rent was $1270 for a very small two bedroom apartment in a crappy old building, plus utilities. In Inuvik people pay $1600 or more for the same. In Iqualuit, probably $2000/month. I had no problem making ends meet when I worked in northern Canada on the same money, and I paid off $30,000 in student loans, and a $20,000 car in just 3 years, and still took several vacations, and was able to put away some money. So I am hoping to do well in Australia, and with a great deal of travel involved, there is opportunity to see quite a bit of the Northern Territory while doing the job, which is something I'm really looking forward to, getting to know the people of the Territory. 

Good luck in the UK, and you just never know when two Canadian ex-pats will cross paths again!




bobbi212 said:


> Hi Dreama!
> Just wondering if your interview was successful. Are you head to Oz soon?...fingers crossed for you!!! After the freezing winter blast we've had this weekend, hot Australia sounds great!!! Yes salary is not that important. It's just I wouldn't want to be living paycheque to paycheque. Benefits were an issue. I did alot of research into cost of living ,food and such. For remote places, the rent seems crazy high. Even compared to here in T.O.!
> 
> As for the UK, I am aware. And unsure at the same time. I have personal reasons driving me to go there, I have some employment contacts regarding social work jobs and I will soon have my British passport so won't need a work visa or sponsorship. But definitely won't go without a secure job. Who knows where life takes us!!!
> Chat soon, Bobbi!!!


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi there

I see you made it to Alice Springs. How have things progressed for you since being there? I'm a UK social worker looking at moving to NT hopefuly early next year. I'd love a social worky insight into the Top End and NT in general.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*Alice Springs*



Collip99 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I see you made it to Alice Springs. How have things progressed for you since being there? I'm a UK social worker looking at moving to NT hopefuly early next year. I'd love a social worky insight into the Top End and NT in general.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

I am loving Australia and living in Alice Springs was the best thing I ever did! Work is busy as child protection can tend to be. There is such a shortage of social workers here that case loads are high, but the work is rewarding for me, and I truly enjoy working in central Australia. The weather in central Australia is just perfect for me - it can get hot in summer but it's a dry heat, and nothing like the top end where it's so very humid year round. 

Social worky insight - well, if you haven't worked with a primarily Aboriginal population that has been marginalized and heavily impacted by British colonization it will be an eye opener. The main issues we deal with are extensive generational alcoholism, family violence, sexual abuse, and neglect. The first thing I knew when I landed was that I could not save anyone, simply help families discover their strengths to get through it all. I had worked with primarily Aboriginal people in northern Canada, which has its similarities but also drastic differences. Many of the families I work with here still live outside. Sure they have houses but when you pull up to the house, the beds are outside, as they cook over an open fire. There are very few home visits where you will be invited outside. Instead you will find yourself sitting on the ground under a nearby tree for shade, or talking at the fence. You will often not want to go inside, as community standards of clean are not what you will have ever come across in the UK. In 40C heat, you are best off outside and upwind. 

There are many families that are happy for your help, while others will curse you and wish you dead. That simply comes with child protection work I reckon. I have not had any really bad experiences with the Aboriginal families I've worked with so far, but a lot can be said for the proper approach and being culturally sensitive. The most problematic families I've had here were white folks, as it would happen. There is a lot be learned from the local indigenous population, and a lot more to learn in the future. I really enjoy working with them, and see myself working and living in central Australia for a number of years. 

As for the employer - well, government bureaucracy can be found in any corner of the globe and there is no shortage of it here. I've just found a way to work my way through it without wanting to go postal on the red tape that often gets in the way of doing good work. The money is good, the benefits were good initially but I've heard they have peeled back some of the recruitment benefits from when I arrived back in April. Housing is not cheap but you can usually find something within budget. Alice Springs is a hub for central Australia so you can usually find everything you need right here. I had considered Darwin and Katherine, but decided I just couldn't take the humidity. 

There are a lot of really good social workers here in Alice, but there are also a number of burnouts that you typically find in the middle of nowhere when recruitment is ongoing. They are constantly hiring so you won't have any trouble getting an interview I'm sure. You can expect to carry a caseload of about 25-35 at any given time, and as little as a dozen when things slow down from time to time. There is a lot of bush travel depending on which position you are interested in. I'm on a team that covers the entire bottom end of the NT, Elliot and south, so am usually out bush once a week, sometimes more. Learning to drive a 4-wheel drive is essential and required, but they send you on a course to learn how not to die in the desert. 

There are tons of NGO's here, and services for families, which was a refreshing change from northern Canada. Most of them do really good work, however you will find burnouts and lack of staff at some of them can be frustrating. This won't be like working in the UK at all, and either you'll come to love the Northern Territory like I do, or run screaming after a few weeks. I've met some of both. 

Good luck in your venture to come to Australia. You won't regret it!


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow...thanks very much for the very detailed insight. Yes, I'm a Child Protection social worker, although currently in mental health. The property prices do seem awfully scary first off, but I guess that really depends on income versus expenditure. I've got to work out whether I would choose Darwin, Katherine or Alice. I have a wife and a 4 year old son and wonder what the isolation would do. Maybe be good, maybe bad.

It would be great to stay in touch and learn from you (in return you can hear about my application process come the time  )

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*isolation*

Well, from my experience so far, having moved to Alice Springs and my good friend moved to Darwin from Canada with her two kids, each town has it's own charms. Darwin is definitely bigger, but it is a very busy city. Sure there are lots of schools and activities for kids, but Alice Springs has the same on a smaller scale, and the whole outback as a playground. If you like the great outdoors, Alice Springs is the place, but if you want access to cheap flights overseas, the hop out of Alice to the nearest bigger airport is a pain and can get expensive, but cheap as dirt from Darwin. Katherine a much smaller town than Alice Springs, and gets the same weather as Darwin - a whole lotta rain and a whole lotta humidity. Both Alice and Darwin housing prices are pretty high and going up all the time. You might hear a lot of negative stuff about Alice being crime ridden but it has not been my experience. I think we just hear about it more because the press wants to write about it. 

Daycare spaces are far and few between but once your child is in school, options are not as limited. There are lots of jobs in both Darwin and Alice, but if your wife wants to work, Katherine will be much more limited. I drove through Katherine this summer (Aussie winter) and it isn't much more than a drive-thru town. Busy along the highway and not much beyond that other than housing. 

I would like to keep in touch, either through this thread or pms. I've learned a lot since moving here so can probably answer a lot of questions. My team leader is also from the UK, so what I don't know I can ask her. Good luck!


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe your team leader would love to give me a job...LOL

Alice does look nice, I have to say. Yeah, most web-reports go on a great deal about the crime and that the indigenous australians 'spoil it'. All seems a little OTT and harsh. But we are looking for a better way of life and something more 'natural'. Am I right in thinking that kids in NT start at 6? My son is four, so either daycare or home with mummy....LOL

How many posts are needed before I can PM, do you know?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

They have half-day preschool for 4 & 5 year olds, sometimes called a transitional year. I'm not sure how many posts you need but I don't think a lot before you can PM. Just find some random threads to post a short comment on and you'll get your number up higher. 

midnight in Alice Springs now - have to work in the morning - the work day starts at 8am here in the NT until 4:21pm - strange quitting time but they say they have a reason for it. Good night!


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Goodnight. Thanks for everything thus far and see you soon. Say 'hi' to your team leader, for me


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seems I need at least five posts....so here is number five...LOL


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

And to be on the safe side, number six.

Sorry to everyone else who is following this thread, this isn't mindless gameplaying, it has a genuine purpose. All my future posts shall now be to the point of this valuable thread.

Kind regards


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, 

Good to hear you've settled and are happy with your decision. How long did the whole process take - from interview to you moving to Australia. Do you know how the process works after two years - applying for permanency? I'm a social worker in the UK and currently going through the process of job hunting...

Thanks



dreama said:


> Well, from my experience so far, having moved to Alice Springs and my good friend moved to Darwin from Canada with her two kids, each town has it's own charms. Darwin is definitely bigger, but it is a very busy city. Sure there are lots of schools and activities for kids, but Alice Springs has the same on a smaller scale, and the whole outback as a playground. If you like the great outdoors, Alice Springs is the place, but if you want access to cheap flights overseas, the hop out of Alice to the nearest bigger airport is a pain and can get expensive, but cheap as dirt from Darwin. Katherine a much smaller town than Alice Springs, and gets the same weather as Darwin - a whole lotta rain and a whole lotta humidity. Both Alice and Darwin housing prices are pretty high and going up all the time. You might hear a lot of negative stuff about Alice being crime ridden but it has not been my experience. I think we just hear about it more because the press wants to write about it.
> 
> Daycare spaces are far and few between but once your child is in school, options are not as limited. There are lots of jobs in both Darwin and Alice, but if your wife wants to work, Katherine will be much more limited. I drove through Katherine this summer (Aussie winter) and it isn't much more than a drive-thru town. Busy along the highway and not much beyond that other than housing.
> 
> I would like to keep in touch, either through this thread or pms. I've learned a lot since moving here so can probably answer a lot of questions. My team leader is also from the UK, so what I don't know I can ask her. Good luck!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I interviewed in January and arrived in Australia in April, so about 3 months after the interview. They sponsored me for permanancy about a month after that. I'm just waiting for one more document to come from Canada and that will be completed. 




Hoobydooby said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good to hear you've settled and are happy with your decision. How long did the whole process take - from interview to you moving to Australia. Do you know how the process works after two years - applying for permanency? I'm a social worker in the UK and currently going through the process of job hunting...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## barrychughes (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello guys ,im new to all this forum stuff ,but reading the points on move to austalia they make fro intresting reading i have a few questions for anyone that can help 
Does anyone have any good contacts in perth for construction work?
How quickly can i get a working visa?
has anyone sent a dog to oz and what is best company to use ,he is a german shepherd and one of the family?
what are good family areas to stay around perth ,not in centre more the suberbs
im a project mamager and some advice im getting is to work back on the tools as a joiner to get used to oz constrcution practise,is this a good idea?

Any help would be great 
thanks in advance barry


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, that's quite quick! I'm in the situation you were a few months ago - i am now working through agencies etc - one job is Northern and and the other in Victoria. We still need to sell our house etc before i can commit. My initial thoughts were to obtain a Skilled Migrant Visa but if they sponsor then i can might as well save money and go with it. My only concern is giving up everything in UK and having to return after the two years because of Visa issues...What was your thoughts on this initially. The documents you have to sumbit what are they - i would like to get as much sorted before our departure....How did the rental accomodation work out they offered you - we have a dog....Are you able to survive on your salary? How much are you paying on rent and was this easily obtainable?

Good to have a social worker in NT and who can provide invaluable information to this forum. I've search all over the net and was not able to find any real useful information from social workers who have made the move. Thanks for your prompt reply too.



dreama said:


> I interviewed in January and arrived in Australia in April, so about 3 months after the interview. They sponsored me for permanancy about a month after that. I'm just waiting for one more document to come from Canada and that will be completed.


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Hoobydooby

Where in the UK are you working at the moment??

I'm also looking at NT as well...offering relocation packages too


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Collip99 said:


> Hi Hoobydooby
> 
> Where in the UK are you working at the moment??
> 
> I'm also looking at NT as well...offering relocation packages too


Hi Collip99,

I'm an agency working and just finishing my contract with Torbay Council - Child Protection Team. We live in Northamptonshire so might look for work closer to home. Where are you based and where are you in the process of relocating?


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in Kent, private social worker in mental health secure hospital. Funny, I was looking at agency for a while and Torbay was mentioned a great deal!!

I'm looking at NT, but unsure whether to aim for Alice or Darwin...I've also sent my CV to Western Australia...a big UK recruitment drive going on for there, again, relocation packages.


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Collip99 said:


> I'm in Kent, private social worker in mental health secure hospital. Funny, I was looking at agency for a while and Torbay was mentioned a great deal!!
> 
> I'm looking at NT, but unsure whether to aim for Alice or Darwin...I've also sent my CV to Western Australia...a big UK recruitment drive going on for there, again, relocation packages.


Yes, Torbay is looking for workers....I'm also not sure about the areas - different to judge if you havn't been...Seems like Alice is not as bad as what i've read - based on threads on forum...What's your thinking on the Visa - sponsored or applying for the Skilled Migrant? Are you busy with your AASW? The relocation package will be important to consider - the accomodation seems expensive and i'm hoping the salaries will be good enough to survive and cover the costs - we are hoping not to take a step back but by the looks of it we might start at the bottom and hopefully work our way up!!


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree...I think Alice seems to have plenty going for it...it's isolated, but maybe that's what I'm looking for. Rental prices for property sure do look ferocious, but italso seems that payscales reflect that to some extent. My 'man in Darwin' assures me that as long as you would qualify for AASW membership that's good enough, not the actual joining. Apparently that's the NT line at this time. From my sources it would seem that UK CP workers have a good chance of career progression. 

Time for an adventure!


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Collip99 said:


> I agree...I think Alice seems to have plenty going for it...it's isolated, but maybe that's what I'm looking for. Rental prices for property sure do look ferocious, but italso seems that payscales reflect that to some extent. My 'man in Darwin' assures me that as long as you would qualify for AASW membership that's good enough, not the actual joining. Apparently that's the NT line at this time. From my sources it would seem that UK CP workers have a good chance of career progression.
> 
> Time for an adventure!


We are very excited to make the move....we are South Africans who located to the Uk eight years ago - we are tired of the cold and cant wait to feel some sun on our backs...We don 't have any ties in the UK and think that settling in will be fine. Our only worry is selling our house and for our little border terrier to be okay in quarantine (28 days) and the heat...Do you have a lot to sort out or are you ready to get up and go?


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good question. 

Mentally we're ready to go but, we'd need to rent our place out and the usual crating up of gear etc, etc

Not sure about the heat, let's face it, it never gets hot here in the UK...but much more UK climate and I may go moudly...lol

Thing s, I'm getting increasingly frustrated by UK culture and we've got a four year old...I want somewhere friendly, safe and with values on the family unit...I think the UK is no longer that kind of society.


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Collip99 said:


> Good question.
> 
> Mentally we're ready to go but, we'd need to rent our place out and the usual crating up of gear etc, etc
> 
> ...


Agree with you on societal values etc. I'm hoping Australia can provide a better lifestyle. I've already started to moulding process hence the reason for our determination 

Sounds like you've got a few things more to consider in relation to your four year old...Sure the lifestyle will be much better with him...growing up in SA, better weather provided us with ample opportunities to play outside and enjoy the outdoors. Hopefully Australia will be the same - it's only two years you have to endure - afterwards you can apply for permanency and decide where in Australia you want to be...The package seems good NT offers and who knows maybe in a few years time the opportunity will no longer be available...


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, it might seem quick now but at the time it felt like forever as I waited by the phone and stalked my email inbox. 

The 457 visa is for 4 years. So if you are sponsored for one and come here, the earliest they could send you home is after 4 years. I find 4 years much more relaxing to think about. I don't have to consider moving from where I am for 4 years and by then I reckon I'll either be ready to stay forever or ready to go home to Canada for a few years. They have also sponsored me for a permanent visa as well, but that hasn't gone through yet, waiting on one last form.

The rental accommodation was quite acceptable however quite bland and empty. Just the bare basics were supplied, but that could differ from Alice to Darwin. I think they have chopped it down to 2 months instead of 3 like when I came. However, if you find something right away and move out early, they will give you the rest of your time in cash to put towards your own rental. That was very helpful. My rental is a pretty good deal as far as Alice goes. $250/week for a 1 bedroom flat near the Todd River, with two private courtyards. I pay for power and gas. Apartments are not cheap here, and there are plent of them, but plenty more people competing for them. The market does seem to like government workers, especially if coming for at least a year or two or three. Steady paycheck, stable tenant, with enough to make the rent.

My salary is more than enough to have fun on. I'm able to make student loan payments, do a bit of local and international travel, and still pay the regular bills. It does however depend on if you come with any debt and how much. 

I know what you mean about info - lots of info about business folks, engineers, teachers and doctors about working abroad, but not social workers. I'm happy enough to answer any questions I can for you.



Hoobydooby said:


> Wow, that's quite quick! I'm in the situation you were a few months ago - i am now working through agencies etc - one job is Northern and and the other in Victoria. We still need to sell our house etc before i can commit. My initial thoughts were to obtain a Skilled Migrant Visa but if they sponsor then i can might as well save money and go with it. My only concern is giving up everything in UK and having to return after the two years because of Visa issues...What was your thoughts on this initially. The documents you have to sumbit what are they - i would like to get as much sorted before our departure....How did the rental accomodation work out they offered you - we have a dog....Are you able to survive on your salary? How much are you paying on rent and was this easily obtainable?
> 
> Good to have a social worker in NT and who can provide invaluable information to this forum. I've search all over the net and was not able to find any real useful information from social workers who have made the move. Thanks for your prompt reply too.


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I for one have always found your information very, very helpful


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, thought of a few more...In your previous posts you mentioned you prepared for the interview weeks before....what is good reading you can point me to please? I read so many different terms to refer to the Aboriginal people - what is the correct terms used in social work? The paperwork you referred to for your permanency, what documents were they asking from you - i want to try and get everything or most of it done whilst still in the UK - sure you know the difficulties in trying to get things like this sorted over the phone....

Thanks for your time, sure i will have a few more question for you.




dreama said:


> I interviewed in January and arrived in Australia in April, so about 3 months after the interview. They sponsored me for permanancy about a month after that. I'm just waiting for one more document to come from Canada and that will be completed.


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

hi, i have applied for child protection post in NT, I am waiting on the interview. Can any of you give me some tips of what they may ask? thanks!!


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Annie

I'll be keen to see how you get along, as I'm hoping to apply in the near future. What part of NT are you looking at?


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi colin, I've suggested Darwin but I suppose I have to go where they put me!! I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi

good to know! Did you do this via a job agency on with your own work?

- Phil


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

I applied through Reed Healthcare, not heard from them for over a week - keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent! I've sent CV's direct to source (and Western Australia, they've got a UK drive going on at the moment), but also an 'agent' of sorts, who has good connections in NT, especially Darwin area. If you want his details I can pass them on to you


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Phil, aye that'd be great if you could pass me on his details. Where did you send your CV for Western Oz? I am only 19 months qualified, do you think they'd still consider me?


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sure thing..I don't see why WA wouldn't consider you at least. I'll try and PM you the site details for both...


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanx Phil!! I appreciate that!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Aboriginal Policy*

Hello.
I have just been reading the 2007 recommendations and, holy crow, there are a lot. Can anyone here talk about the NT following up on the recommendations, what has been done, and what hasn’t? How does the employer feel about what id doable?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Annie,


Have you heard anything back re. interviews. Were you applying for the NT job?



annielamb said:


> Thanx Phil!! I appreciate that!


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, the interviews are being held in London from march 19th for a few weeks. Yes it's for NT. The agency I applied through didn't put me forward for international recruitment and I wasn't successfull in gaining a permanent position. I have however contacted NT direct and asked for permission to change agencies so I can get an interview in London. Waiting to hear back from nt. have u applied?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi,

They could have at least offered you an interview - do you have just a few months short of 2 yr CP experience? Can't remember what i previously read! With all your other practical experience surely this should be looked at. Yes, i am attending the interview - not sure of exact date. It's a massive step, relocation etc so will have to weigh up options once a job offer comes through. The type of work also sounds very different so it will be a big change...



annielamb said:


> Hi, the interviews are being held in London from march 19th for a few weeks. Yes it's for NT. The agency I applied through didn't put me forward for international recruitment and I wasn't successfull in gaining a permanent position. I have however contacted NT direct and asked for permission to change agencies so I can get an interview in London. Waiting to hear back from nt. have u applied?


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoobydooby said:


> Hi,
> 
> They could have at least offered you an interview - do you have just a few months short of 2 yr CP experience? Can't remember what i previously read! With all your other practical experience surely this should be looked at. Yes, i am attending the interview - not sure of exact date. It's a massive step, relocation etc so will have to weigh up options once a job offer comes through. The type of work also sounds very different so it will be a big change...


I have 1 year CP experience, 20 months in a statutory role and 7.5 years social work experience. I'm hoping NT allow me to change to Sugarman agency as they have said they will get me an interview. Good luck with your interview, your right it's a massive step but one you'll regret not taking if you don't go for it!!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been told you do not have to be registered with an agency at all - just apply direct and cut out the middle man. That's what my manager has told me last week. I currently work in the Alice Springs office, came here last April from Canada.


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

i think the difficulty is that Reed Health Care previously submitted an application for me for a permanent post but not for international recruitment. My application has been lodged which means that i cant resubmit as Reed are saying that they should recieve any fee if i were to get a job. They can't get me an interview though and wont withdraw my applicaton from them. I have emailed NT direct so i'll keep my fingers crossed they can do something which allows me to get an interview at least.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

You will hear from them, I'm sure.


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, you do have good experience...Not sure what their problem is then in not offering you an interview. Good luck with it and keep us posted.



annielamb said:


> I have 1 year CP experience, 20 months in a statutory role and 7.5 years social work experience. I'm hoping NT allow me to change to Sugarman agency as they have said they will get me an interview. Good luck with your interview, your right it's a massive step but one you'll regret not taking if you don't go for it!!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

dreama said:


> I interviewed in January and arrived in Australia in April, so about 3 months after the interview. They sponsored me for permanancy about a month after that. I'm just waiting for one more document to come from Canada and that will be completed.


Hey, Sounds all exciting. I have my app complete and just waiting for the interview... i remember seading somewhere in the sea of in formation, that "they had changes the relocation package".. was that you that said that? or do you know what the relocation package was and now is? What is the advantage of bringing less with you and replacing it there?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Good question! Hopefully Dreama will help us out with this one..she seems to be our good source of all knowledge in NT! 



kevinthetwin said:


> Hey, Sounds all exciting. I have my app complete and just waiting for the interview... i remember seading somewhere in the sea of in formation, that "they had changes the relocation package".. was that you that said that? or do you know what the relocation package was and now is? What is the advantage of bringing less with you and replacing it there?


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I will try and find out what they finally settled on for relocation package, and get back to you. There was talk they weren't going to pay for 3 months accommodation and the one month rental car on arrival anymore in Alice Springs, but there was an uproar so will have to find out where they are with it all.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to what you find out...
I was interested to see annielamb's post about interviews in London on March 19.
I was told that they were going to Skype the Canadian applicants when they were in London, but had not yet heard the 19th...
Do you think I should worry yet about getting an interview?
Man.....


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Study Package?*

Thanks to Dreama for all the good answers.
This post is to you and any other CPW's in the Northern Territories:

As part of the study package for the interview I may or may not get, (date yet to be decided), I have been using Dreama's list. (Which was awesome!). :clap2:

For a response to the question, "..must understand Australian Child Protection legislation, I put together the following:

In Canada, Child Protection is the responsibility of the Provincial Government. Those responsibilities and guiding legislation are laid out in the Child, Family and Community Services Act. Matters of Health, of Aboriginal Identity and self-government and key revenue streams are the responsibility of the Federal government, with ties to provincial specific actions and responsibilities. 

It is my understanding that a similar set of laws and policies operate in Australia and then the Northern Territories. In Australia, there is the principal, Children and Young Peoples Act, (2008) ACT, with consideration given in the Adoption Act (1993), Human Rights Act (2004), Human Rights Commission Act (2005), Public Advocate Act (2005), and the Family Law Act (1975).

Then, for territorial legislation and Policy there is the Care and Protection of Children Act (2007) (NT) with further guidance being provided under the Information Act 2006 (NT), Disability Services Act 2004 (NT), Criminal Code Act 2006 (NT), and the Family Law Act 1975 (Cth). 
Am I right in thinking that the Keeping Children and Young People Safe (dhcs/ACT (March 2001) provides the guidelines for definitions, legislative context, reporting requirements and lawful responses to reports of Child abuse and Neglect for all of Australia? Then in cases that happen specifically in the NT, the Care and Protection of Children Act 2007, delineates the principal roles and responsibilities, key definitions and powers of the delegated representatives of the CEO of Care and Protection services for the Northern Territorial government?
And then, as an overarching planning, research and measurement body, the Australian Institute for Family Studies has a strategic plan for 2009 – 2012 that works hand-in-hand with the Stronger Futures in Northern Territories plan that is NT’s response, follow up and follow through generated from The Northern Territories Emergency Response.

Is that close?:ranger:


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Good synopsis. I'll check it out...Hopefully somebody working in NT can verify whether this is the case! Thanks for this.




kevinthetwin said:


> Thanks to Dreama for all the good answers.
> This post is to you and any other CPW's in the Northern Territories:
> 
> As part of the study package for the interview I may or may not get, (date yet to be decided), I have been using Dreama's list. (Which was awesome!). :clap2:
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Hope it is confirmed...*



Hoobydooby said:


> Good synopsis. I'll check it out...Hopefully somebody working in NT can verify whether this is the case! Thanks for this.


As long as it is right! :juggle:


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

what agency you working through and why havnt you got an interview date yet - i was told it is undertaken from the 19th March, for 2 wks ( I think)!

QUOTE=kevinthetwin;728055]As long as it is right! :juggle:[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*... oh... Man!...*



Hoobydooby said:


> what agency you working through and why havnt you got an interview date yet - i was told it is undertaken from the 19th March, for 2 wks ( I think)!
> 
> HCL. And I understand that NT is going there in regards to another agency.
> The dates I am looking at, (maybe to be confirmed this week) are around the 29th of March...
> ...


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Well i'm working through Sugarmans and they asked me what date i would like to interview. He gave me any day of the wk starting 19th March...I know that other agencies also have to fit in their candidates so not sure if the interview period is for three weeks...not sure - I know Reed is also managing this drive = not sure what other agencies are apart from Sugarmans, HCL....Have your agency told you whether you are shortlisted? 



kevinthetwin said:


> Hoobydooby said:
> 
> 
> > what agency you working through and why havnt you got an interview date yet - i was told it is undertaken from the 19th March, for 2 wks ( I think)!
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

No, they haven't told me that yet.
I thought they had to confirm the dates for the interviews first...
Are you telling me that everyone else has been given a date?
(Silly question). How would you know the other agencystuff... Just ignore the question...
Now my stomach is all in knots


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Tools of the trade?*

In Canada there is an actual "risk Assessment" document.
It contains all of the measures and criteria for rating and then responding to a Child Protection report.

Factors to consider are:

The age and Vulnerability of the child/youth who is the subject of the report,

The severity of the abuse/neglect in the report,

Protective factors that may/may not be present for the child/youth,

Historical considerations for the record of the parent/child/family who are the subject of the report,

Any other considerations not mentioned above but could be considered in the assessment of the report.

In Australia, specifically in NT, is there an actual documented Risk assessment?

Oh, And the ratings for severity and timeline of response need to be consulted with a supervisor or equivalent authority source.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, you are very close! You will do just fine. The interview is likely to be a phone interview, so I'm not sure if you'll need to tell them all of this, but it is a very comprehensive answer for sure. 




kevinthetwin said:


> Thanks to Dreama for all the good answers.
> This post is to you and any other CPW's in the Northern Territories:
> 
> As part of the study package for the interview I may or may not get, (date yet to be decided), I have been using Dreama's list. (Which was awesome!). :clap2:
> ...


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

And the question about the CP assessment?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

kevinthetwin said:


> No, they haven't told me that yet.
> I thought they had to confirm the dates for the interviews first...
> Are you telling me that everyone else has been given a date?
> (Silly question). How would you know the other agencystuff... Just ignore the question...
> Now my stomach is all in knots


And, unfortunatly, now I can not expect a reply from my agent until I open up my email again in my morning 16 hours from now... ! Man!


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, the process might be very different for you considering that you are in Canada and I'm in the UK. They might arrange a different date for a telephone interview. I don't think you should be worried at all as I was told that they are desperate for workers and need quite a fair amount of us to go over. Don't worry too much about it, I know it is stressful waiting but it will all work out for the best...My agency just told me that they are interviewing three workers a day = they have about 20 candidates..i'm not 100% sure about the other agencies and whether the interviews for them has been set up etc around the same dates. Might be worth asking the question on the forum? Im sure your agency will not waist their time and would have told you by now if you were not meeting the criteria. Good luck and keep us posted on when you do get a date! 



kevinthetwin said:


> No, they haven't told me that yet.
> I thought they had to confirm the dates for the interviews first...
> Are you telling me that everyone else has been given a date?
> (Silly question). How would you know the other agencystuff... Just ignore the question...
> Now my stomach is all in knots


----------



## annielamb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, I was being represented by Reed but was told I haven't been shortlisted for an interview as I am only 20 months qualified!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Which question is that?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Tools of the trade? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Canada there is an actual "risk Assessment" document.
It contains all of the measures and criteria for rating and then responding to a Child Protection report.

Factors to consider are:

The age and Vulnerability of the child/youth who is the subject of the report,

The severity of the abuse/neglect in the report,

Protective factors that may/may not be present for the child/youth,

Historical considerations for the record of the parent/child/family who are the subject of the report,

Any other considerations not mentioned above but could be considered in the assessment of the report.

In Australia, specifically in NT, is there an actual documented Risk assessment?

Oh, And the ratings for severity and timeline of response need to be consulted with a supervisor or equivalent authority source.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*What do they want? (Minimum 2 years)*



annielamb said:


> Hi, I was being represented by Reed but was told I haven't been shortlisted for an interview as I am only 20 months qualified!


*Reed are part of the Sugarmann group I suppose...
As a social worker I am trying to answer this in a supportive way looking for the positive spin...

Well you at least have an answer, and the next intake will see you with all the paperwork prepared and ready to go! so you should be a shoe-in the next round!
(and I think there will be at least one more...) 

When one looks at the recommendations made by the "Little Children are Sacred" report, and the plans on the NT "Stronger futures in the NT" policy statement, there is still a lot of work to happen and a lot of qualified people that need to be hired.

Sorry to hear you were not short listed, but keep at it!*


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoobydooby said:


> Hi, the process might be very different for you considering that you are in Canada and I'm in the UK. They might arrange a different date for a telephone interview. I don't think you should be worried at all as I was told that they are desperate for workers and need quite a fair amount of us to go over. Don't worry too much about it, I know it is stressful waiting but it will all work out for the best...My agency just told me that they are interviewing three workers a day = they have about 20 candidates..i'm not 100% sure about the other agencies and whether the interviews for them has been set up etc around the same dates. Might be worth asking the question on the forum? Im sure your agency will not waist their time and would have told you by now if you were not meeting the criteria. Good luck and keep us posted on when you do get a date!


*Hey, Thanks for the support.
I was just informed that HCL will have their CV's to NT by the 9th, short listing done by the 15th, and interviews by the week of the 29th.
Maybe I should just take my medication when and how my GP prescribed it, :{) and just let the process happen? LOL*


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

AH, what a relief! At least you know now that everything is still in process. I'm sure you will be shortlisted and will be interviewed on the 29th. Good luck with the prep! Keep us posted on any interesting readings....I'm working my way through some practical interview questions that has come up many times during an interview, e.g questions i had before: how do you form a working relationship with clients, how do you prioritise, etc.....
Not sure if this will be asked during NT interviews but always good to be prepared!



kevinthetwin said:


> *Hey, Thanks for the support.
> I was just informed that HCL will have their CV's to NT by the 9th, short listing done by the 15th, and interviews by the week of the 29th.
> Maybe I should just take my medication when and how my GP prescribed it, :{) and just let the process happen? LOL*


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Did you see my post about the BC Risk assessment model?
Look it up if you have some time?
Do you use anything like that in the UK?
Do you know what they use in the NT?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, saw your thread...i will look it up a bit more - Canada's risk ass model - seems good!!!. I hope they ask questions like this. I have had interviews before where questions are very subjective = where common sense is the straight answer.....

What team do you work in?



kevinthetwin said:


> Did you see my post about the BC Risk assessment model?
> Look it up if you have some time?
> Do you use anything like that in the UK?
> Do you know what they use in the NT?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoobydooby said:


> Yes, saw your thread...i will look it up a bit more - Canada's risk ass model - seems good!!!. I hope they ask questions like this. I have had interviews before where questions are very subjective = where common sense is the straight answer.....
> 
> What team do you work in?


I was with the inert 12 Aboriginal Services team. Then I did a temp. Backfill as the regional researh analyst. Now, starting Monday I am helping getting set up for the new intergrated case management computer program. Jack of all trades!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I have used the Risk Assessment Tool in Canada for years. What they have just brought into the NT is SDM - Structured Decision Making and it's quite good to help you assess the family and the issues at hand and whether the case should be considered high risk or not. The SDM has several parts - Two that are related to intake to decide whether things should screen in or out, and then at which time frame the response should be. Intake in Darwin uses those two. Then as caseworkers we have 3 that we use - Safety Assessment, Risk Assessment, and then Strengths and Needs Assessment. You can go back and use the tool again for reassessment with a little different structure. We just brought it in last year since I've been here and am finding it quite helpful to make decisions about risk.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Good Answer!*



dreama said:


> I have used the Risk Assessment Tool in Canada for years. What they have just brought into the NT is SDM - Structured Decision Making and it's quite good to help you assess the family and the issues at hand and whether the case should be considered high risk or not. The SDM has several parts - Two that are related to intake to decide whether things should screen in or out, and then at which time frame the response should be. Intake in Darwin uses those two. Then as caseworkers we have 3 that we use - Safety Assessment, Risk Assessment, and then Strengths and Needs Assessment. You can go back and use the tool again for reassessment with a little different structure. We just brought it in last year since I've been here and am finding it quite helpful to make decisions about risk.


Thanks, that is is exactly the answer I was looking for. I did google searches with some of those phrases and did not get any good returns. Thank you once again!:clap2:


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*More answers to Dreama's questions*

In answer to one of the questions that Dreama suggested we think about, CP work in a multi-disciplinary team vein, I came up with this long winded rambling:

*Child Protection is inherently a profession that needs a multi-disciplinary and team approach. A Child protection Social worker has the legal mandate to step-in to protect a child when other means are not meeting that most important obligation. However, there are many other less intrusive measures that can be used instead of, or in concert with, the removal of a child. Families, extended families, communities and cultures have built into their matrixes safety factors and supports designed through evolutionary learning to keep children safe and healthy, simply to keep the species viable. Where those factors have been lost, are less than effective, or are for whatever reason non-existent, Child Protection workers can be the bridge builder, or re-builder, of those support and safety structures. No Child Protection worker can be an expert in every field of health and social support. This is where the challenge and opportunity to be the impetus for growth, change and healing occurs. We can broker learning for parents, communities and even systems that will lead to better outcomes for our children and youth. In the long run, this is not only the right thing to do for these vulnerable citizens, but it is the most positive thing we can do for ourselves as a species. Healthy children and youth who have been enabled/allowed to grow into their highest potential contribute to a healthier society as a whole. Protecting children and youth is, in the long run, in our own best interest. *

Comments? (other than, "where did you get your dictonairy".


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Dreama - Good One! There are so many different models etc out there - I will look at the ones you outlined. What assessment framework do you use to complete your assessments. In the UK we use the Dept of health's framework of assessment which contains the Child's development -Health, edu, Behaviour, Social, Identity, Self-care etc including Parental capacity and the Environmental factors - Background, Finances, Employment etc. We have two assessments - Initial (completed in 7/10 days) and a Core Ass (35 working days)...

.



dreama said:


> I have used the Risk Assessment Tool in Canada for years. What they have just brought into the NT is SDM - Structured Decision Making and it's quite good to help you assess the family and the issues at hand and whether the case should be considered high risk or not. The SDM has several parts - Two that are related to intake to decide whether things should screen in or out, and then at which time frame the response should be. Intake in Darwin uses those two. Then as caseworkers we have 3 that we use - Safety Assessment, Risk Assessment, and then Strengths and Needs Assessment. You can go back and use the tool again for reassessment with a little different structure. We just brought it in last year since I've been here and am finding it quite helpful to make decisions about risk.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

You can read all about the SDM model here. Many states have adapted this here in Oz from what I understand. We just brought it to the NT in July of last year as a pilot project and now they are tweaking it to adapt to working in central Australia.

http://www.community.nsw.gov.au/docswr/_assets/main/documents/childprotection_sdm.pdf


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice.
Quite the comprehensive tool.
I like the clean flow of yes/no tasking.
How many calls, (% of those received), get entered on the system, and then what % result in removal and or other court action?
(Just roughly).


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Pun...*

Hi All,
My Saturday morning.. Doing some more research, house chores and thinking...

When I look back over my most recent posts, it would appear that I have tended to the weighty verbiage... It can almost sound like briefing notes or a politicians answer... Sorry.

Am I right in assuming that when you read some of these you are thinking, "enough of the Dogma" earthma?

Sorry, couldn't resist!
( I love spell-check)


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

All calls are entered on the system. Then they are put through the screening process and many screen out and are not sent for investigation. Removals happen quite frequently but most are not long term, as we are often able to return children quite quickly once someone sober in the family is found. We can bring children into care for 72 hours without court action. We can also have the family sign an agreement to be in care while they sort their issues out, and that is also without court involvement. We can also ask the courts for a 2 week order called a Temporary Protection Order. I have no idea really how many come into care or go to court. I work in an office where I'm the only social worker right now so I'm a little out of touch with the main office where all of the other social workers work. I am in an office with just other police officers.




kevinthetwin said:


> Nice.
> Quite the comprehensive tool.
> I like the clean flow of yes/no tasking.
> How many calls, (% of those received), get entered on the system, and then what % result in removal and or other court action?
> (Just roughly).


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Is it just me....but I am starting to feel quite nervous about the interview coming up in March...I just hope they ask proper, direct, social-work, process, theoretical related questions and not subjective type ones...


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I found the interview was pretty straight forward, with no surprises.


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope so Dreama! How long were you in there for and how many panel members? I am working through the questions you kindly gave us including a few of the simple, but difficult ones, like your strenghts etc.....




dreama said:


> I found the interview was pretty straight forward, with no surprises.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoobydooby said:


> I hope so Dreama! How long were you in there for and how many panel members? I am working through the questions you kindly gave us including a few of the simple, but difficult ones, like your strenghts etc.....


It should be great.
The questions are great study material...
Just remember why you do what you do!
And have an idea about how you will be you, there!


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! How you doing with prep? 



kevinthetwin said:


> It should be great.
> The questions are great study material...
> Just remember why you do what you do!
> And have an idea about how you will be you, there!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Good... Thanks for asking!
I still need to come up with a mess of personal actions and examples, and maybe look a little at statutory vs non statutory work ... Read the history and the current houhing stuff again...
That is all! :{)
Did you see the research thread I set up on this forum... back at ExPat called Research?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

no, havnt will check it out!



kevinthetwin said:


> Good... Thanks for asking!
> I still need to come up with a mess of personal actions and examples, and maybe look a little at statutory vs non statutory work ... Read the history and the current houhing stuff again...
> That is all! :{)
> Did you see the research thread I set up on this forum... back at ExPat called Research?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*I need some help... :{)*



Hoobydooby said:


> no, havnt will check it out!


Yes, please do... and add some of the stuff you found?
I really like the history links I found and the one for current conditions for Aboriginal peoples...

We will have to have a cuppa in the summer?


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

:clap2:

Will be brilliant if we can have a cuppa in NT... to celebrate all our hard work. Which area of NT do you prefer?



kevinthetwin said:


> Yes, please do... and add some of the stuff you found?
> I really like the history links I found and the one for current conditions for Aboriginal peoples...
> 
> We will have to have a cuppa in the summer?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Up Top?*



Hoobydooby said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Will be brilliant if we can have a cuppa in NT... to celebrate all our hard work. Which area of NT do you prefer?


Hey,
I think I am schedualed to go to Darwin...
That is what i am planning for anyway...
I think all/most of the new recruits will be going to the main office for 6 months...
At least... for training.
At least that is the way the reccomendations play.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*'08 Harley Road King.*

Either way... When I get my bike registered I don't think I will be sitting on the couch much! :eyebrows:


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Classic - You going to include this in your shipping then - are you taking any other cars with you?



kevinthetwin said:


> Either way... When I get my bike registered I don't think I will be sitting on the couch much! :eyebrows:


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is your interview in London, Hooby?


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*Bike over car?*



Hoobydooby said:


> Classic - You going to include this in your shipping then - are you taking any other cars with you?


I looked at taking a Canadian car and I think there is too much work involved getting it registered and approved... Should be easier from the UK I am thinking..
Nope, I will settle for the bike and my rain gear! (I'm from the west coast... just a different kind of mold... ) Here we don't call it the rainy season... We call it the Rust festiva l)


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

Collip99 said:


> Is your interview in London, Hooby?


And when... So I can Cheer you on!


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

We will also not be taking any cars - the reg once there etc is just too complicated...We got a quote and it would have cost us £10 000. to ship the car too - not sure if NT would pay for this....Anyways we won't be doing this.


kevinthetwin said:


> I looked at taking a Canadian car and I think there is too much work involved getting it registered and approved... Should be easier from the UK I am thinking..
> Nope, I will settle for the bike and my rain gear! (I'm from the west coast... just a different kind of mold... ) Here we don't call it the rainy season... We call it the Rust festiva l)


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Collip99, Sorry think i replied to this message on the research thread....It's in London!



Collip99 said:


> Is your interview in London, Hooby?


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent...I will certainly be there in spirit!!


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*International Social Worker's Week!*



Collip99 said:


> Excellent...I will certainly be there in spirit!!


To all of you that are there doing the job, and to everyone that is panelling to do this job... Happy International Social Workers week.... What you do DOES make a difference!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Hoobydooby (Jan 10, 2012)

nice one!



kevinthetwin said:


> To all of you that are there doing the job, and to everyone that is panelling to do this job... Happy International Social Workers week.... What you do DOES make a difference!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## lychee123456 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have an interview for NT on 19th March too!!! I am really nervous but studying everyday. I wish everyone good luck ! If sucessful Im hoping to go to Darwin; love the heat!!!!!!


----------



## Collip99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck, Lychee!!!


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck on the interview! 

Yes, Darwin will be hot year round, but also very wet in the wet season with thunderstorms and massive rains for about 4-6 months. I can't stand the humidity, but others really like it.


----------



## kevinthetwin (Feb 24, 2012)

*See you in Darwin!*

Have you had a look at the research thread we have up?
You might want to take a look as a few really capable people are contributors... one is already in Alice Springs.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...104911-research-application-5.html#post740736


----------



## Mel2013 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Dreama & others on this forum 

I just have my interview for Advanced Practitioner 1 next Wednesday for Katherine Office. I will be having a phone interview. I addressed all of the selection criteria in the PD. But, one thing i did not made clear was that i do not have a drivers licence but willing to get one once I get the job. 
I wanted to ask you what did you do in your first 6 month of being in your role? Did you travel much by car, aircraft, 4wd?
I am thinking of telling my employer the truth that I do not have a drivers licence but if in the meantime I could work on cases that involve travelling by aircraft and other cases if I get someone else to go with me etc........
If I move to the NT i'll first need to apply and hold the learner for 6 months and then after that go for my drivers test and get my driver licence. 
This drivers licence is really worrying me......Please advise. Thank you a lot.
Mel


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Mel,

You are required to have a full drivers license for the job. I got mine transferred to an Aussie one the day after I landed and was sent for 4WD training a week later and out bush the following week. In Katherine it will be a huge part of your job. The flying only happens during the wet season I think in Katherine. For me in Alice, I only got to fly because I was on a police task force so we had access to the police jet. They shouldn't be allowing anyone out bush until they have gotten their 4WD course. Having said all that, I know of two people who were hired without one and it was a disaster. One had a 6 month suspension for speeding and because he was a friend of the director, she breached policy and told him it was fine. He was more of a burden than anything because someone else had to drive him around all the time and he couldn't do bush trips so was limited on cases. The other one was a transport worker who lied and said she had a license when she only had her provisional one and was driving kids around illegally. Both of these people no longer work there and the general feeling in the office was that they should never been hired without a license as it stares it clearly in the job description. 

I don't want to come off too harshly but driving is such a huge part of the job, it is near impossible to do it without one.


----------

